# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к Е.М. Патита Паване прабху >  Золотой век

## Чайтанья дас

Харе Кришна, мои поклоны...
Существует концепция "золотого века" который привнес господь Чайтанья, все его ближайшие спутники в 16 веке ощутили на себе, что их жизнь не прошла впустую, а достигла высшего совершенства, глаза - исполнили свое предназначение т.к. они узрели господа. Существует "высшее совершенное знание" в практике применения сознания Кришны - кто его достигает - обретает золотой век. Действиетльно ли Кали юга подходит к концу для обредшего "совершенное знание"? Он может раздавать благословения всем и каждому, в том числе и всему обществу, значит Кали юге конец?..

----------


## Patita Pavana das

С Кали-югой все в порядке. Время течет по своим законам и нам его не отменить. А вот отменить Кали-югу в своем сердце - это реальность! Именно для этого мы и занимаемся духовной практикой, что приводит не просто к появлению в сердце Сатья-юги, а к появлению в сердце самогО духовного мира, с Кришной в самом центре и всеми Его спутниками. Так что не обращайте внимание на течение внешнего времени, обратите все свое внимание на духовную жизнь и изменения в сердце будут очевидными!

----------

